# So Dissapionted



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

My TTOC pack came today [smiley=bigcry.gif] The envalope was torn all that was in it was my absoluTTe mag and 1 TTOC card :? Can someone come back to me to tell me what should have been in it ????
On the TTOC add it said i would get a mag cards pen pad stickers and a TTOC stick on badge

JC :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Don't worry it was only the absolutte and some cards the rest (stickers and membership card) is coming out soon :wink:


----------



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Don't worry it was only the absolutte and some cards the rest (stickers and membership card) is coming out soon :wink:


  Thank you for the reply m8 

JC :mrgreen:


----------

